# Possible callous/ hairless spot



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

One of my cats, Keira, has a little spot on her back left "knee" that looks a bit like a callous. I first noticed it a week or so ago, and it hasn't changed in size at all since then. It is just a little hairless area and the skin is not flaky or dry looking. Should I be worried? It isn't really a ring shape and her sister doesn't have any little bald spots. They are both indoor, spayed, 18 months old and on a diet of 95% canned with Wellness dry.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

From current experience, I've learned that a bald spot can be anything from a fighting injury, ringworm, food allergies, environmental (dust, mold) allergies, litter allergies, flea allergies, to mites or excessive licking. (Yikes, right?!)

Here are some links to recent threads about bald spots:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11487

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11738

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11697

As you can see, it's probably best to have your vet check it out. Most will tell you to go right away to make sure it isn't ringworm since that fungus is so highly contageous to you and your other pets. And really, your vet would be the best person to ask about this since it could be so many things. PLEASE keep us posted on the diagnosis when you get one. Since this has become such a frequent topic, it's important that we all get to know more about it. Good luck to you!


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

True, there are medical possibilties. I know that many of the possibilties can be dismissed, which leaves allergies or fungal infection. Dogs often have callouses on the middle joints of their back legs and I am wondering if cats sometimes develop callouses as well. Googling didn't bring up anything useful.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Cleo has these too. When I last took her to the vet, I mentioned it to the vet tech. The vet tech told me it was likely allergies because the cat was probably chewing the fur off. Then I spoke to the vet, and she told me it was a callus, and completely normal. Cleo's haven't gotten any bigger at all, and she doesn't chew them, so I'm sure it's a callus. She has them on both hind 'knees'.


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Queen! I will definitely keep an eye on it and mention it next time they go in, but I have a feeling the spot is just a callous. Silly kitty. I guess all that lying around is rough on the skin. :roll:


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, because of the way cats sit, they simply rub the fur off at the points of the hocks. It's normal.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

